# Battlefield 3 von CD installieren !



## SerbianBoii (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

da viele meiner Freunde, Kollegen und auch ich anfangs Probleme hatten Battlefield 3 von der CD zu installieren, wollte ich falls einige schon nach einer Lösung suchen diese auch hier präsentieren.
Ihr müsst Origin geöffnet haben, legt die CD ein und befolgt die Anweisungen, alles wie gehabt.
Nach Abschluss der Eingaben startet Origin die Installation, unglücklicherweise versehen mit dem Hinweis Download läuft ! Da am Anfang tatsächlich eine minimale Übertragungsrate angegeben ist und auch der Prozentbalken sich kaum bewegt, hat man den Eindruck das Origin sich wirklich die Daten aus dem Netz läd. Hier einfach ca. 5 Minuten warten, bei mir hat es gedauert bis es bei 5 % war und dann ging alles ganz schnell auch die Übertragungsrate fällt weg. Ihr macht also nichts falsch wenn euch am Anfang download angezeigt wird, einfach warten !! Mir auch schleierhaft wieso die das so unglücklich angeben


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Oktober 2011)

Das haben sie wohl sehr unglücklich gemacht. Was ich so bisher in Foren gelesen hab, steht da anscheinend immer Download, selbst wenn er es von der DVD installiert.


----------



## ELECTROSYN (27. Oktober 2011)

Ja, das ist so.

Aber ich vermute mal, die meisten hier werden nicht mit 9 mb/s downloaden.


----------



## phily (27. Oktober 2011)

sicher, das es bei 5 % war? bei mir sind jetzt schon 11 % und er lädt weiter

edit: wenn ich die maus über den downloadbalken halte, steht dort das 11,9 gb geladen werden müssen mit ner geschwindigkeit von 8 MB pro sekunde??

ok,hat sich wohl erledigt. scheinbar ist das die geschwindigkeit des laufwerks oder sowas.

kann man in der pegi version eigentlich englische sprache auswählen?


----------



## SerbianBoii (27. Oktober 2011)

Wie gesagt, zu Beginn downloadet Origin automatisch bzw. zeigt eine Downloadrate an und geht kaum vorwärts... das pendelt sich dann aber ein


----------



## alu355 (28. Oktober 2011)

phily schrieb:


> kann man in der pegi version eigentlich englische sprache auswählen?



Ja, kann man.


----------



## Feuerregen97 (28. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe jetzt Origin installieren müssen und nun leg ich pc erneut ein und es passiert einfach nichts es kommt nur das Schild her installieren klicke ich drauf und kann nur sprache einstellen und dann passiert überhaupt nichts 

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Feuerregen97 (28. Oktober 2011)

Also die cd


----------



## SerbianBoii (28. Oktober 2011)

Das kann unter Umständen schon dauern bis sich da was tut :/ Habe gestern alles aktiviert und es dauerte etwas, und jetzt ist ja grade die Zeit wo viele ihr Spiel installieren und somit auch bei Origin aktivieren... könnte mir gut vorstellen das alles nen bisschen überlastet ist . Bei mir half einfaches Warten


----------



## Feuerregen97 (28. Oktober 2011)

Ok danke für die antwort! Wie findest du das spiel?


----------



## enyon (28. Oktober 2011)

hey leute,

bei bei 13% und der downloaded immernoch???is das normal...kann doch net normal sein^^

brauch hilfe  danke


----------



## XThePlayerX (1. November 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

ein Kollege hat bei mir BF3 installiert damit ich schauen kann wie das game so ist. das game fand ich jetzt so gut das ich mir es direkt gekauft hab mit paypal. Meine Frage ist jetzt ob ich das ganze game nochmal downloaden muss obwohl ich ja die ganzen dateien von meinem kollegen aufem pc hab?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

XThe Player X


----------



## RidingBull (4. Dezember 2011)

Mahlzeit...
ich habe eine Lösung zu eurem Problem.
Geht in Origin BF3 CD NICHT eingelegt geht dann auf Einstellungen/allgemeim/BF3 CD einlegen/Spiel Installer Durchsuchen/Die BF3 CD suchen doppelklick die fenster ganz normal ausfüllen was dann kommen und dann fängt Origin ab das spiel von der CD zu installieren mit zirka 11MB/sec
So hat es zumindest bei mir funktioniert...


----------



## Jexxa (26. Oktober 2012)

ich hab auch mal eine wichtige frage 

*wenn ich mein spiel installiere das ich heute gekauft hab,steht bei 99% immer es ist ein fehler aufgetreten säubere die cd oder lad das psiel runter aber wenn ich es übers internet hole dauert es 25 stunden also wie kann ich das machen?*

DANKE im vorraus!!!


----------



## Corruption (30. Oktober 2012)

Jexxa schrieb:


> ich hab auch mal eine wichtige frage
> 
> *wenn ich mein spiel installiere das ich heute gekauft hab,steht bei 99% immer es ist ein fehler aufgetreten säubere die cd oder lad das psiel runter aber wenn ich es übers internet hole dauert es 25 stunden also wie kann ich das machen?*
> 
> DANKE im vorraus!!!



Genau das hatte ich auch, da kann ich dir weiterhelfen:

- Spiel normal bis 99% installieren lassen, bis die Fehlermeldung kommt.
- Dann *NICHTS* drücken, den BF3-Ordner aus C/Progamme/OriginGames auf den Desktop kopieren.
- Den Inhalt des BF3-Ordners unter C/Programme/OriginGames löschen.
- Dann drückste bei Origin auf "Download startet", bietet er dir glaub ich mit der Fehlermeldung an, ansonsten machste es unter "Meine Spiele".
- Download sofort anhalten.
- Unter C/Progamme/OriginGames gehen, wieder den (jetzt wenigen) Inhalt des BF3-Ordners dort löschen, und den *Inhalt* des BF3-Ordners vom Desktop in den leeren BF3-Ordner in C/Progamme/OriginGames einfügen.
- Dann den Download fortführen und siehe da, was er jetzt noch runterlädt sind nur noch die Patches, die auch bei einer Disc-Installation fällig gewesen wären. (Geht glaub ich ab 14 oder 17GB weiter dann.)

Du hast auch die Premium Edition gekauft oder? Bei denen ist das so, eigentlich eine Schande, dass EA das nicht für "fixenswert" hält, weil ja eh viele das Spiel einfach runterladen.


----------

